# Uses for old Well Water Pressure Tank?



## 1victorianfarmhouse (Dec 12, 2016)

Before I send this tank to the scrappers, I'm wondering if there any good uses for the old pressure tank I used?  It's not rusty or damaged, just that it no longer holds pressure.

I figure I've gotten plenty of good and useful answers on what and how to do things the correct way, so thought I would ask about this.

Thanks!

Vince


----------



## bud16415 (Dec 12, 2016)

yard roller.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 12, 2016)

Bolt it to the center of a 2x10 and make a teeter tauter for the little grandchildren.


----------



## 1victorianfarmhouse (Dec 12, 2016)

Interesting ideas!  I could use the yard roller, and I would need to find some kids to use it as a teeter-totter.  I don't have any little ones.

Vince


----------



## frodo (Dec 12, 2016)

make a bbq pit

or it can be converted into a heater for your garage/ shop

that uses wood.very easily


----------



## bud16415 (Dec 12, 2016)

Put it out by the curb with a sign $200 it will be gone in the morning.  

I used a locomotive air tank stood on end and buried with the top cut off as a grease trap for my leach field. The top I cut off I added 3 legs and it became a raised fire pit.


----------



## billshack (Jan 3, 2017)

I have seen them used as protectors that were half way in bedded around  driveways and loading docks  to protect gas pipes, oil tanks, stairways .

Bill


----------

